# YAY! hopefully transporting goats soon



## redtailgal (Aug 4, 2011)

x


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 4, 2011)

I doubt very much after you get them that is going to keep you quiet.   What? I am just saying. 

As far as introducing them to the new pasture, I guess it depends on your fencing and what kind of fencing they are used to. My new girls are still in isolation, but I did take them for a walk the other day around a smaller pasture area, they have never been around electric fence and have never been in a pen bigger than 20x20, so I am taking it easy with them, they are spooked very easy and I don't want one of them getting caught up in something and trying to rip a leg off. They spook and all four of them practically leap on me for safety, at 90 plus lbs each, it was an interesting experience. They were born in February. Have no idea how to eat grass. They absolutly freaked out when they saw a dog in our yard, and then freaked out again when they saw the lambs.   
A grsshopper jumped in front of one. Holly cow, You would have thought a wolf just leaped out at them.  

I bet that whether is going to be tasty. Can I come over for dinner?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 4, 2011)

As far as the hay, unless it is really different compared to yours, I wouldn't worry about it, especially if they are used to eating grass and you have the grain for them.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 4, 2011)

x


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 4, 2011)

That would be an interesting dinner the 4 of us cooking and eating goat meat. Hmmm..... wonder what we would talk about???


----------



## elevan (Aug 4, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info 20.
> 
> Your probably right about me not being quiet.  LOL, ya'll will be posting the duct tape emoticon to me.
> 
> And yes, please do come for dinner, bring Rolls and Elevan too! Just come early enough to teach me how to cook goat meat!


Thanks for the invite!  

Cook it low and slow imo...BBQ Goat!!!  

eta: _we have a duct tape emoticon??_


----------



## elevan (Aug 4, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> That would be an interesting dinner the 4 of us cooking and eating goat meat. Hmmm..... wonder what we would talk about???


IDK...  :/    

Roll is farthest away...she can drive and pick me and then 20kids up and we'll have a blast.  See you soon RTG!


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 4, 2011)

x


----------



## currycomb (Aug 4, 2011)

well, RTG, you have gone and hurt my feelings. i like goat too.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 4, 2011)

Watch the temps.....you might want to transport them very early or late to avoid cooking them on the road.   Some horse people put block ice in the shavings on the trailer floor to cool the horses in bad weather if they need transport to a long distance show.  How far are you going?


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 4, 2011)

z


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 4, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> see? duct tape. lol
> 
> hehehe, all of us together for a meal.  My poor hubby!


I was thinking the same thing, You might want to arrange for a golfing trip or something for him.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 4, 2011)

z


----------

